# so young yet so bored?



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Despite Having Unprecedented Access To Technology, Generation Z Is Already Bored (thedailybeast.com)


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

ae1905 said:


> Despite Having Unprecedented Access To Technology, Generation Z Is Already Bored (thedailybeast.com)


Because technology doesn't interest anymore. That's truly a good thing that there's interest in something else rather than some shallow tech.


----------



## Force Majeure (Apr 15, 2015)

Being bored is a good thing; it is a necessary thing in personal development.
The next is the awareness that no amount of new technology will ease that boredom and that there is probably something else to be searched for.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

It isn't really fun to use the same things over and over all day for months. True of anything. I'm not sure how having a phone is considered unprecedented access to technology. There are much more interesting technology products out there that a lot of people do not have access to.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

There's so many shows I've been meaning to watch and games I've been wanting to play but social media eats up too much time


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Dear gen Z, it's spring. Spend some time outdoors.


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

Is that really any different than previous generations? Everyone gets bored.


----------

